# LOST Red Pyranha S6 on Clear Creek



## upside_down (Jan 12, 2005)

I lost my boat today (Sunday, May 20). We were paddling at Lawson this afternoon when it happened. It's a red/orange Pyranha S6, and I can give more details if anyone needs. A fisherman about 1.5 miles downstream said he saw it float by.

If anyone has any info, I'd be grateful to hear from you. 

Also, I found a paddle at Golden yesterday. Left it leaning against the sign in the parking lot, but no one grabbed it. I decided to take it with me when I left, and checked with Golden River Sports to see if they wanted to hang on to it. They told me to post it here. I'll start another thread so people can see it in the title, but thought I'd put the info here too incase anyone knows anything.

Thanks -
David


----------



## upside_down (Jan 12, 2005)

Update - my boat was found and returned to me. Thanks Mark!! What a huge relief.


----------

